# 2016 Felt ZW4 Disc Bike (and V series) Questions...



## dooby (Oct 25, 2015)

Does anyone know what is the max tire width that would fit in a Felt ZW4 Disc bike? I'm looking for a gravel/adventure type bike, and was considering the V55 - it would probably be the perfect bike if it comes with a carbon frame. 

I've read in some articles that carbon frames are coming for the V-series. Does anyone know if the 2016 lines are locked down (which means carbon frames wouldn't come till 2017 at the earliest), or if it's possible that we'll see them in 2016? (I've asked the same question on the Ask Felt thread about this, but didn't get any responses). Any insight provided is greatly appreciated. Thanks so much!


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

dooby said:


> Does anyone know what is the max tire width that would fit in a Felt ZW4 Disc bike? I'm looking for a gravel/adventure type bike, and was considering the V55 - it would probably be the perfect bike if it comes with a carbon frame.
> 
> I've read in some articles that carbon frames are coming for the V-series. Does anyone know if the 2016 lines are locked down (which means carbon frames wouldn't come till 2017 at the earliest), or if it's possible that we'll see them in 2016? (I've asked the same question on the Ask Felt thread about this, but didn't get any responses). Any insight provided is greatly appreciated. Thanks so much!


For a given price the Aluminum frame will deliver better overall value. You are not as concerned about ride quality when you can use 35mm tires at 35psi. The durability of an aluminum frame is also worth considering over carbon.

The ZW4 will barely fit 27mm Challenge Paris Roubaix or Vittoria Pave tires. This is a road bike and does not have the tire clearance nor geometry of what has come to be described as a "gravel" bike.

It's true that Felt is always innovating and developing new categories. I would be lying if I said you'd never see a V-carbon frame from us. Still, we do not carbon copy anything. We do our own development from ID, to 3D to carbon layup optimization so these projects can take a bit more time and seldom fall in a perfectly annual cycle. If you're buying in the next few months, take a look at the V55 or even the F4x with a cassette swap to the X01 cassette (10-42t).

Cheers,
SD

#graveliswhereyouridenotwhatyouride


----------



## dooby (Oct 25, 2015)

Appreciate the response, SD.


----------

